# Betta shelf with CF light



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I set this up a few months ago. I just now got around to taking some pics. I used a 55W Bright kit from AHSupply. I have a GE 9235K bulb in it. I went ahead and built it right above my 20g planted tank.

Shelf with light and 1 gallon acrylic tanks (from Aquabid.com). These are cool little tanks that have a hinged cover to keep the bettas in. I do have white cardboard between the tanks to keep the bettas from stressing out.









My 20g planted tank (a constant work in progress) and the betta shelf above it.









Some pics of the bettas. I couldn't get them to hold still when they are flaring. These were the best pics I could get.  
Orange Half Moon Plakat









Neon Dragon Over Half Moon Plakat









Black/Copper Half Moon Plakat









Brian


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Very Cool. Does that mean you have to get on ladder to feed the bettas in their high rise apartments? 

-John N.


----------



## bugs (Jul 19, 2006)

Why to Betta tanks always look so bleak? They look like a mental asylum for fish. I've never kept them (don't agree with how the UK trade in the fish - the shops keep them in silly little jars), therefore, remain in the dark about their requirements (other than keeping the males apart!).


----------



## dnrdarryl (Jul 23, 2006)

I've heard that in the wild they live in like water filled cow tracks and stagnant pools. Anything to that?


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

From the top fins (are they called fins on the top?) they look like beautiful female Bettas. But they need more plants to hide underneath or sleep on top of. They do have wonderful personalities.

Morbida told me that Bettas should really be kept in 2+ Gallon tanks. I have one in a 10 Gallon, 1 in a 1 Gallon and 1 in a 9 Cup Vase on the counter.

Wonderful photos! I really do like them all. You must have a GREAT camera.










That 20 Gallon looks gorgeous. Do you have any other photos that you can link or post to here of that. I don't see any fish in it.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

The 20 gallon is a work in progress. I should be getting a big shipment of stem plants this week or next. I will be getting rid of some of the _Cyperus helferi_ which currently takes up most of the tank. I'm going to keep some of it.

There are 6 rummy nose and 5 gold tetras in there. Also Amano and cherry shrimp, a few otos and some dwarf corys.

The bettas came from Thailand. I had them imported and they were well worth the money that I spent. I just love the "Fight Type" plakats so much more than any other type. They are also very aggressive when I pull out the paper between the tanks. They are bred to fight after all.

Thanks for the comments,
Brian


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

> I will be getting rid of some of the Cyperus helferi which currently takes up most of the tank.


 Are you going to donate the Cyperus helferi to the Bettas? Watch how their behavior changes when you do. 
They really do like to hide underneath/behind plants or sleep on top of them.



> The 20 gallon is a work in progress.


 It looks beautiful.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

They look great! LOT OF LIGHT!

If you don't mind what seller did you get the tanks from? How much did they cost? 

Nice job!

- Andrew


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Looks Great! I am wondering how big the tanks are and what the shelf is made out of....?

Thanx!


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

The tanks came from Aquabid from a seller called USMC something. They hold right at about 1 gallon each.

The shelf is made out of the white shelf material that you get at Home Depot and some cheap white shelf brackets. The top with the light is made of the same material. I just have it screwed into the studs inside the wall to hold it up. The whole thing is really sturdy.

I have since added gravel and some silk plants. I found it to hard to keep up with ferts in these tiny tanks (with the bright light above them and no CO2). Also, each week I do a 100% water change, so silk is just easier to care for.

My little guys are much happier now that they have some plants to rest/sleep on. It's so funny to go in there at night and see them sleeping on a plant leaf  

Brian


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Seachem Daily Dosage Schedule for 1 Gallon Nano



> My little guys are much happier now that they have some plants to rest/sleep on. It's so funny to go in there at night and see them sleeping on a plant leaf


You can thank that idea from Morbida. She is the one that taught me this one about Betta's. I just feed mine.


----------

